# cross breeding



## brierpatch1974 (Sep 28, 2005)

Lots of people cross breed goats it seems. But if a person wants to ross breed a meat goat to a dairy goat wich ones are best? Would you cross breed boers and saanens? Would this make good meat goats to sell and even better dairy goats if the ofspring does grow larger than a normal saanan? How does all of this work out? Or is it best to pick one breed and stick with it?
I would like to be able to sell young bucks or wethers for meat does too unless being crossed bred makes them better dairy goats. Also how big of a problem is inbreeding in goats? Some people keep does for their breeding program to increase herd size but does this cause problems when inbreeding back into the same bucks?

Thanks for all the help, I really need it.

Rick


----------



## Goat Freak (Jul 6, 2005)

No the milking would NOT be better because of being bigger, they wuld also be inheriting less milk genes from the meat side so no they would probly not give more milk. By the way, not sure if this is true, but I heard that Nubians are considered both meat and dairy goats. Good luck with your search. Bye.


----------



## Key (Apr 2, 2005)

Rick,
I have Boer as well as Boer/Alpine and Boer/Nubian crosses used exclusively for meat. Our favorite for length, personality, and general health like birthing ease are our Boer/Nubians. Answers to this question will probably be across the board though as many breeders prefer to stick to one breed for registered stock, but commercial herds often are cross-bred and fine for the meat market. I agree with Goat Freak though....breeding a meat goat to a dairy goat will not yield more milk. In our expereince though, it will make a fine meat animal though


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

brierpatch1974 said:


> Lots of people cross breed goats it seems. But if a person wants to ross breed a meat goat to a dairy goat wich ones are best? Would you cross breed boers and saanens? Would this make good meat goats to sell and even better dairy goats if the ofspring does grow larger than a normal saanan? How does all of this work out? Or is it best to pick one breed and stick with it?
> I would like to be able to sell young bucks or wethers for meat does too unless being crossed bred makes them better dairy goats. Also how big of a problem is inbreeding in goats? Some people keep does for their breeding program to increase herd size but does this cause problems when inbreeding back into the same bucks? Thanks for all the help, I really need it. Rick


Hi Rick,
Most dairy breeds cross pretty well with a Boer buck. My personal favorites in my herd are Boer/Lamancha and Boer/Saanen. But I like my Boer/Oberhasli and Boer/Alpine too! Even though I have Nubians, I have never crossed them with Boers so I have no experience with that cross but I hear its quite good. The crossbreds make very good meat goats to sell. The Boer crosses are not an improvement in the milk pail, though you can milk them.
As for keeping the does and breeding back.....I keep at least two bucks so that I don't have to breed too closely.


----------



## okgoatgal2 (May 28, 2002)

the nubians crossed on boers are common for several reasons-nubians are very common goats. they also have some lines that are heavier bodied than most other breeds of dairy goats. they are large and easy kidders. rarely does a nubian have problems kidding, the milk is richer than other breeds, though not quite so much of it, and nubians have personality plus. they seem to cross very nicely with the boers b/c of the common traits-they are both african goats, they both have the long ears (although nubs are quite a bit longer) and the roman noses...nubs can have shorter legs, if you get certain strains. i forget which is bad to breed back-dad to dd, or whatever-i just can't keep it straight, so, since i don't keep a buck, i just borrow friends' bucks-i know they have clean healthy herds, and we all share favors, chores, etc, when needed. inbreeding isn't an issue with me-someone else can surely help with that q. as far as the milk-the babies (does) from a cross will not have as much milk (usually) as a pure dairy goat, but they will (usually) have more milk than a meat goat.....


----------



## trnubian (Mar 19, 2005)

Cross breeding dairy goats and meat goats will produce a tremendous kid. Ussually better if a boer is crossed with a nubian or saanens or lamancha. It will not make a better milking animal, but it will make a nice meat animal.

As far as inbreeding goes, yes if you keep only one buck and all of the doe kids out of him, you will have an inbred herd in a big hurry. Not good to breed dam to daughter.

Linebreeding is a different story, but until you get a grasp on it I would stay away from it. It gets complicated pretty fast and can have some REALLY good results and some REALLY bad ones too. SO if I were you, I would stick with outcrosses (breeding animals that are not related.) You may have to keep a couple bucks, have different bucks available that you can use the stud service, or just rotate a buck every year or two depending on if you plan on breeding does as kids or yearlings.


----------



## goatkid (Nov 20, 2005)

Some dairy farmers I know use a Boer buck on their first fresheners. This way if they don't like the udders, the doelings will still make good % Boer breeding stock and the wethers will yield more meat. I prefer the Boer Nubian cross for percentage boer breeding stock. They seem to conform more to the Boer type. I have a doe, Isis, who is 1/2 La Mancha, 1/4 Boer and 1/4 Spanish. When she is at peak lactation, she gives over a gallon a day. The thing about her is length of lactation. Once bred, she starts drying up much faster than the full dairy does. A couple years ago, her daughter, who was out of a Boer buck also gave a lot of milk for a yearling. I am not sure how she has milked since then as I sold her to some Boer breeders. A friend who had a dairy used to milk a few of her Boer cross and one full blood. She says they have high butterfat. If a person would only want the milk for home use and didn't need a lot of milk, I would see no problem with milking a percentage Boer and the best dairy breed to use for that would probably be the Saanen.


----------



## Sher (May 10, 2002)

Hi Rick...I love the Boar/Nubian cross and I love the Boar/Saanen cross. My "girls" from these crosses are tremendous milkers...I first started breeding these crosses to get more milk in the crossed boar does and still keep the great boar meat qualities.

Either of these two crosses will usually get you a great meat kid or a great milking cross doe. I have sold both doe and buck kids for meat. I have sold some that surely would have been great breeders..but I have a number I don't want to cross when it comes to keeping goats. When the customer has come here..my 50/50 boar/saanen bucks have ALWAYS sold first..for meat. They are always huge. 

I use my bucks on their daughters. I think ya have to look at your buck with one heck of a critical eye. Where and what are his flaws. Look at your daughters from him. Where and what are their flaws. If you mate daddy to daughter...those bad flaws will be enhanced. However...go back and look at the good things going on in your buck and his offspring...that too will be enhanced.

I have gone as far as granddaughters..I wasn't as happy. So I usually just breed up the daughters and stop there. 

I have a new buck .. got his first eight kids outta my 50/50 kids. At two weeks old...I am tempted to say that they are the best kids we have ever had. I will keep looking at the six does...and I will keep looking at my buck..so far...I would not hesitate to breed him to them.

I wish you well. Everyone does everything different. I have attempted to tell you somewhat the why and how of what I am doing...many may not agree. And then there's experience..nothing beats that Rick! And also..each animal is different. Some bucks probably wouldn't be useful at breeding their daughters..just may not work out. Maybe I have just been lucky. Or maybe the boys and girls I have are just blessed to match up so far. Good luck!!


----------

